# Kyrie Irving will start the season in 2016?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2015/08/kyrie_irving_cleveland_cavaliers.html



> he may not play until January, sources say


Some players start the season in October, some others start the season in April?

Mo Williams will start for Cavs?

Warriors have a better chance to win 65 games than Cavs to win 60?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

As long as he's healthy and reacclimated to the team by the playoffs, that's fine for Cleveland. No need to rush anyone back for that team. They're too deep for it to matter.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

At this point in his career he's starting to have a lot of red flags. He'll average around 55-60 games a season over his career so far if he misses until January. 

For a team like the Cavs, no big deal as long as you can assure he's healthy for the playoffs. But with him, you can't. Same can be said for Love if not to a larger degree. 


I'm losing faith in a team completely reliant on 3 players where two of them are some of the more injury prone guys in the league at this point.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> As long as he's healthy and reacclimated to the team by the playoffs, that's fine for Cleveland. No need to rush anyone back for that team. They're too deep for it to matter.


I would agree, but you're talking about a team that was just put together last season with a guy, Kevin Love, who struggled to find his role and fit last year. Now you're going to start the season with him in one role and ask him to adjust that role again midseason. Truth is, Love hasn't really figured out how to play on this team yet and he needs time with LeBron and Irving out there to do so. Now you can't start doing that until January...and that's assuming Irving suffers no setbacks and LeBron and Love are both still healthy.

It won't matter in terms of making the playoffs and being a top 2-3 seed, but it'll matter when they get there.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

A team won't be able to carry so many injury players. Irving needs to be traded.

The best deal is Irving for Conley.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Ballscientist said:


> A team won't be able to carry so many injury players. Irving needs to be traded.
> 
> The best deal is Irving for Conley.


Why would Memphis want to give up Conley for Irving?


----------

